# Reputable estate agents



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

We were nearly scammed by cowboy property agents. Could you recommend some reputable and genuine estate agents please?

Thanks.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you're looking on the Palm right? If so, BigJimbo on here has a good reputation and specialises there. He started the Guide to renting an apartment thread at the top of page 1. His contact details are in his signature on the first post.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

And like magic I appear! How can i help?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

How do you do that Jim? Every time


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

kaykher said:


> Hi
> 
> We were nearly scammed by cowboy property agents. Could you recommend some reputable and genuine estate agents please?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello kaykher,

You could try Better Homes.

Good luck!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe Better Homes are nicer to UK expats, but I will NEVER use them again.
1. Booking an appointment - I got a day about 2 or 3 weeks later. Fine as I wanted a Thursday, Fri, or Sat
2. Spoke to the agent on the phone - she mentioned rates inflated by about 15%, though I had colleagues renting in the same building (in Downtown) in the same week so I had an idea of the rates
3. Day of the viewing - I reach the building. No sign of the agent. Call her up. No answer. drop an SMS. Get a call that she is in London.

We wanted to view buildings in Greens and Downtown. The Greens related agent - again the same story of the non availability of appointments, and then inflated rates. After the first no show, we cancelled our appointment.

Probably more professional than a number of agents here because they actually answer the phone or call back.


----------



## captaindubai (Jun 6, 2012)

Allsopp and Allsopp

Dubai Real Estate, Dubai Property, Buy Real Estate in UAE with Allsopp & Allsopp


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> And like magic I appear! How can i help?


Hi. 

Do you have a number I can contact you on regarding apartments on the palm.

Thanks very much

Kay


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> And like magic I appear! How can i help?


Perhaps you could also drop me a pm - we are considering something ground floor in a nice part of the Palm (shoreline perhaps?) and would love to get an idea of whats available, prices and running costs. We move out mid september (family of 3 - with a young baby, so ground floor a must). 

Regards


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

captaindubai said:


> Allsopp and Allsopp
> 
> Dubai Real Estate, Dubai Property, Buy Real Estate in UAE with Allsopp & Allsopp


NO. NO. Absolutely not. They pulled some nasty tricks on us. Really unpleasant. Please PM me if you want details. Avoid at all costs. I was shocked at how low they woul dstopp to earn a commission. Bigjimbo is 100% genuine and trustworthy. Nice chap too.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Feel free to call me on 0567989178. Thanks Stewart!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

StewartC said:


> NO. NO. Absolutely not. They pulled some nasty tricks on us. Really unpleasant. Please PM me if you want details. Avoid at all costs. I was shocked at how low they woul dstopp to earn a commission. Bigjimbo is 100% genuine and trustworthy. Nice chap too.


Sorry. Am trying to edit this to say "would stoop". Very nasty mind games. Avoid.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Feel free to call me on 0567989178. Thanks Stewart!


You're welcome. You have an empathy and integrity I did not see in any of the other agents. You listened too and found something WE wanted, not something in which you wanted to fit us.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Sorry. Am trying to edit this to say "would stoop". Very nasty mind games. Avoid.


Any opinion on MHM Real Estate?

L


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Be careful. Sounds close to mfr real estate. Do a search for marks falcon real estate and see what turns up


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Be careful. Sounds close to mfr real estate. Do a search for marks falcon real estate and see what turns up


But anyone could be a scam, how do we safeguard? We've just arrived and agreed a villa. About to hand over deposit, fees, and 2 chqs! How do we protect ourselves?

L


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Follow-on in my villa hunt.

I don't often drag names through the mud, but I just got stood up by the BetterHomes people (after being flipped from agent to agent at least twice). I guess I did not promise I would be carrying AED250,000 in unmarked cash with me. I am not accustomed to people so uninterested in leasing their properties. It's not like I came in from the goat farm or walked in from the labor camp or something. And BH is allegedly one of the better ones.

Findings in propertyfinder.ae are pretty interesting. There are so many small realtors (all showing RERA license numbers) that one can't tell who is real and who is not. I did visit an interesting brand new, still-being-worked-on 2 BR villa (135k) made largely of marble, in some place I didnt know existed called Barsha South, brand new but the villas are all literally on an unpaved road (the curbs and gutters are in, agent says "6 month they pave road"). 

I also get the sense from the second agent I talked today that people literally need to form over the money the same day for anything halfway decent. This one agent is a Springs specialist, and of the four 3 bedroom units I saw, one was actually really nice and well maintained, but they wanted 160k (for the Springs????????) firm and cash by tomorrow. I thought it was a renters' market out there!! Guess no one told a lot of folks there.....

Anyway, I am convinced there will be a largely unsatisfactory compromise between enough space, reasonable price, good condition and good location (can't have all four, actually may be lucky to get two). I guess even paved roads may be a luxury now.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Yee haa, we just signed on the dotted line, and handed over our chqs.....very happy, nearly settled!!!!

L


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Maybe Better Homes are ....
> 
> Probably more professional than a number of agents here because they actually answer the phone or call back.


I confirm your awful experience with them, missed appointments, wrong informations, etc: maybe they don't care about rents and put their focus only on sales, but why bother offering the service at all in that case, is only hurting their reputation.

I can reccomend bigJimbo agency as well altough I didn't deal with him, but with a lady called Joanne when I had to rent my current house and was happy overall with her professionalism.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

lxinuk said:


> But anyone could be a scam, how do we safeguard? We've just arrived and agreed a villa. About to hand over deposit, fees, and 2 chqs! How do we protect ourselves?
> 
> L


Make sure you sign an agreement between you and the landlord, not a sub lease "managed property". There are plenty of proper managed properties out there, but in that case ask to see the management agreement at their offices.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

ziokendo said:


> I confirm your awful experience with them, missed appointments, wrong informations, etc: maybe they don't care about rents and put their focus only on sales, but why bother offering the service at all in that case, is only hurting their reputation.
> 
> I can reccomend bigJimbo agency as well altough I didn't deal with him, but with a lady called Joanne when I had to rent my current house and was happy overall with her professionalism.


Joanne is great! Her number is 050 2572594


----------



## ellehc1217 (Nov 4, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Be careful. Sounds close to mfr real estate. Do a search for marks falcon real estate and see what turns up



MHM Real Estate is actually different from MFR. I have dealt with MHM, they rented out the villa im staying now and they were very professional. :clap2:


----------



## jjireh (Nov 4, 2012)

MHM real estate is an actual company operating in Dubai and definitely not a scam. The owner is well-known in the real estate industry and has been working for 9 years. website is: mhmrealestate . com


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I used MHM last Aug. They found me emea brilliant villa, took me back to the hotel numerous times (which with 3 kids in the middle of Ramadan was amazing), took me to landlord, helped with paperwork, made sure I got what was needed for DEWA and Etisalat etc, and just really helped. he even visit last. Onto to see we were alright. no I dont work for the, have no shares, just a good experience x

If you want the agent name and number PM me


----------



## holaconquistadora (Oct 31, 2012)

Please recommend a good agent for the Dubai Marina area, preferably someone who responds to emails since I have yet to land in Dubai (moving in December). I've sent countless inquiries online and no one has replied to me. Zilch. Nada. I just need a small apartment that's kitchen equipped and close to the metro, in the 48-50k/annum range. 

I wish I were in BigJimbo's market to make my life easier, but there is just no way I can afford anything in The Palm!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tmkboss (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi, I have bought property from Real choice -Grosvenor Tower SZroad.
Very professional and dont spin you any lines, come very highly recommended


----------

